# Thermostat wiring in cold air return?



## travelover (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm upgrading to a two stage furnace and I need to run new wires to my new thermostat . The problem is that the basement ceiling is drywalled.  I know that you can't run 110 volt wires through a duct, but it is kosher to run low voltage thermostat wires through a cold air duct? 

Any other clever solutions? 

Thanks!


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 2, 2009)

I have seen cold and hot water pipes running through a duct...you can do what you want I guess.
Instead of running on the inside of the house, can you run it along the outside under the bottom row of siding? I see phone lines always tucked under that bottom starter strip.
Otherwise do you need some small crown moulding in your basement.


----------



## travelover (Mar 3, 2009)

inspectorD said:


> I have seen cold and hot water pipes running through a duct...you can do what you want I guess.
> Instead of running on the inside of the house, can you run it along the outside under the bottom row of siding? I see phone lines always tucked under that bottom starter strip.
> Otherwise do you need some small crown moulding in your basement.




Thanks, I also have learned that there are wireless thermostats now - may be a solution.


----------



## fuji0030 (May 21, 2009)

The first decision to affect the wiring is whether the thermostats will be ... along the floor also allows a faster response time to incoming cold air

_________________
Thermostat


----------

